# Blew my bag out



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been using the Husky tool bag for quite a while now. Blew it out the other day and was thinking about blowing the dust off the wallet and purchasing one of these.

http://www.vetopropac.com/

I see a lot of posts on CT about this one

What do you guys use?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I have been using the Husky tool bag for quite a while now. Blew it out the other day and was thinking about blowing the dust off the wallet and purchasing one of these.
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/
> 
> ...


I use the Veto closed top XL. I never thought about spending $130+ for a tool bag, but I am glad I did. I would buy another.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

When I first read the title of this thread, I thought ya lifted something a lil too heavy.......


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I use the Veto closed top XL. I never thought about spending $130+ for a tool bag, but I am glad I did. I would buy another.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Same one as Song dog ,,,,,,,,,, Would buy again NO QUESTION !!! Best bag I've ever had or seen !!!

SPEND THE MONEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Cal


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use the ridgid jobmax and still haven't worn it out after 3 years. They don't make them anymore but here's an equivilant.

http://www.northstate.com/ridgid/index.html look under "general purpose tools" and it's the only tool bag


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> when I First Read The Title Of This Thread, I Thought Ya Lifted Something A Lil Too Heavy.......


 

Lol!!!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> When I first read the title of this thread, I thought ya lifted something a lil too heavy.......


:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use two different bags, I use this one for general rough in work,











And I use this one for doing trim and repair work.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Custom Leathercraft #1578. 

Holds a good assortment of necessary tools without being too heavy.

Also fits great onto a shelf of our utility bed truck boxes, for safe storage.


You won't blow your bag out!:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I buy those $6 jobbies from harbor freight. Mine prematurely blew out because I threw a couple items that had muriatic acid on it. Cloth doesn't stand a chance when that happens.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Since we're showing our bags, here's mine. Not nice and new anymore, sort of old and wrinkled.:laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got another bag. Open top about 18" long. I don't care for it. I like the looks of that big one in the very first post, but I am not about to spend 200 on a canvas / plastic bag

I like Killers bags. When I was turning wrenches...Snap On and Mac was all I would buy...sometimes Matco.

My issue is I have alot of electrical hand tools and I often carry one bag but it's just too much so I added one, one for drivers the other for everything else. I was never really good at organizing tools.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't spend a lot for service bags. The one I have now looks like crap but it's not ripped, no holes. Might get a new one soon. Paid 38 bucks for it. It's made of heavy duty Dupont Cordura, it lasts. You can find these by google searching "37 pocket tray tote bag", I toss the tray when I get them.


http://hdsupplysolutions.com/wcssto...tStore/product_images/ThdsMroUs/12/129483.jpg


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Ranger, that bag looks like one that belongs to one of the guy's that works for me. He has pipe dope on everything. 

I don't know if you realize there's a brush in the can, you don't need to use your fingers to apply it.:no:

Time for a new Bag.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> Ranger, that bag looks like one that belongs to one of the guy's that works for me. He has pipe dope on everything.
> 
> I don't know if you realize there's a brush in the can, you don't need to use your fingers to apply it.:no:
> 
> Time for a new Bag.


:laughing: They come with a brush?

I know, but that one is getting old. I use it as a rag to wipe the dope off my hands. I guess I should break down and spend the 38 bucks for a nicer looking one. But you know how it is, you grow attached to your bag.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Seriously fellas ,,,, ? 75% of Service work is image and personality TO THE CUSTOMER .

Clean it up , straighten it up , wipe it down ,,,, Add 5 customers easily from one BIG MOUTH .

Ranger ,,,,, PLEASE get rid of that BAG !!!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am just glad we have so many bags to choose from these days. For years it was always a heavy metal tool box. I will prolly order one today. 

I have been hitting the pawn shops lately looking for some deals. With the economy where it, is they are loaded with tools. I bought a brand new bostich pancake compressor I use to test my work for $80.00. Sometimes you can find some good deals. I doubt I will find a veto pro xxl bag at a pawn shop. Anyone else scan the pawn shops for tools? Most of the time it is not a deal they ask retail numbers and you have to wheel and deal.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> Seriously fellas ,,,, ? 75% of Service work is image and personality TO THE CUSTOMER .
> 
> Clean it up , straighten it up , wipe it down ,,,, Add 5 customers easily from one BIG MOUTH .
> 
> Ranger ,,,,, PLEASE get rid of that BAG !!!


Ok, I'll order a new one today.:thumbup:


----------

